# Essie: Raise Awareness 2011 Collection



## zadidoll (Sep 15, 2011)

Essie Raise Awareness 2011 Collection

Essie supports Living Beyond Breast cancer in recognition of Breast Cancer Awareness Month. A portion of the proceeds from each bottle will be donated to Living Beyond Breast. While supplies last!


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 15, 2011)

It could just be me or my computer, but the picture isn't showing up for me.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, the picture is not showing for me either.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 15, 2011)

Weird. I see the image. Let me try fixing it. I've edited the image if it still does not show up here's the direct link to it.

http://cdn.makeuptalk.com/1/1c/1c929d95_994187.jpeg


----------

